# Plane Gets Stuck in the Snow



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2014)

http://arundelnewsnet.com/2014/03/17/bwi-plane-runs-off-taxiway-pilot-snowblind/



> BWI Airport, MD (2/17/14): Some tense moments for passengers and crew aboard United flight 572 as their plane ran off the taxiway and became stuck in the dirt after landing safely from Denver. Reports to the Arundel News Network came in around 2am, Monday, March 17th, from radio messages to the tower explaining the pilot could not see the taxiway due to the snow.
> 
> Passengers were reportedly off loaded from the incident and brought to gate. No injuries were reported. The plane remained stuck as pictured above at the time of this report.





(incidentally, this is the flight my parents came home on just last week!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 17, 2014)

RyanS said:


> http://arundelnewsnet.com/2014/03/17/bwi-plane-runs-off-taxiway-pilot-snowblind/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the date at the beginning of the article (BWI Airport, MD (2/17/14)  is a month off.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 17, 2014)

Where's Joe Patroni when we need him?


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 17, 2014)

Being a southerner, the first time I drove _anything_ on snow it was a 120,000lbs airplane after landing in a snowstorm in Newfoundland. Not, fun, at, all. I'm surprised these incidents don't happen more often.


----------



## railiner (Mar 17, 2014)

PRR 60 said:


> Where's Joe Patroni when we need him?


Didn't you hear?

After driving that 707 out of the snow, 'Trans-Global' hired him away from TWA, and made him a Concorde Captain......


----------

